# What are your thought on dog strollers?



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying a dog stroller and was wondering if I could pick your brains a little. I only have Bogie and don't plan on getting any more dogs. He only weighs 4.5-5 lbs.

Currently I use an open top, double handle basket (custom made for him) or his Kwigy Bo bag when carrying Bogie around, but I'm thinking there may be times that it would be good to have him contained but not as confined as his bag. he goes with me everywhere and some of the events have alot of people and kids. He isn't reactive to other people/dogs, but his is awfully small and I want to offer him more protection than his basket when we go to Alexandra's soccer/softball games and other outings.

I'm already called the "crazy dog lady" :wacko1: by my family and friends, so I'm not worried about how people will react to a dog in a stroller. I'm comfortable with the title. 

So... here are my questions:

1. Do you have a stroller? Which one?

2. What are your favorite features? Why?

3. Do you use it often? How (for walks, travel, etc.)?

Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (heartmadeforyou @ Jan 24 2010, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876891


> 1. Do you have a stroller? Which one?
> 
> 2.  What are your favorite features? Why?
> 
> ...


LOL loveee stroller topics. I mean, it's the 21 cebtury, we've evolved, now we need to evolve our dogs too LOL!

Here's a _really good _old topic with everyone's opinions on strollers you should read through: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=49943&hl=

Yes, I have a stroller, the pink one from Petsmart.

Don't know, if I had knew better then, I would've gotten a better quality one from online. We kind of boke it our second time using it...

We use it whenever we take Gigi places. Even if she does walk on a leash, it's nice to have the stroller with us just in case. She does not do well in carriers(she lounges and growls at strangers in there! A perfect little friendly angel in her stroller. Yeah, she's weird. :wacko1: ) And not to mention, it keeps those filthy stranger's hands away from my Gigi. 

Look at happy little Clair(Sher's baby) in her stroller: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;hl=


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya

well i cant answer most of your question im sorry as doggy strollers are a big NO NO here in the UK. I have no idea why but its just not done (well apart from by me lol) i mean, they have only caught onto doggy clothes in the past few years and its still pretty rare to see a doggy dressed up. If i told anyone here that my girls have a whole wardrobe they would think im nuts :huh: 




Anyway, i got bella hers from petsathome (it was one of only three they had got in stock and never got any more in again) its quite a nice one, though id be happier if it was facing me instead of facing out the way or at least had the option to turn it around. I know nobody really gets why i got it, the main reason was because i have quite bad arthritis and i thought it would give me something to lean on so we could go out for walks, also bella hates walking and with her bad heart gets tired pretty quickly when we do go out. I havent used it very often to be honest, but when we have gone away for weekends its been great. i took it with us last year and it was so much easier just putting bella in her pushchair and walking her around than having to carry her.

We now have the 3 girls and flora and mya will NOT walk onleads. i dont know what im going to do with them actually, bella was so easy to lead train but flora just bites it and mya totally freaks out lol im hoping once the weather gets better ( we have had snow and ice for a month and now heavy rain)thati can get them all out for a walk in it together. Im not sure how they will react though, i knew bella would just sit or go to sleep but the other two are so active it might be harder


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

1. Do you have a stroller? Which one?
Yes. I got it off of Ebay. It's THIS ONE

2. What are your favorite features? Why?
My baby is 15lbs and she can get quite heavy to carry in a carrier. If I am going to be out with her for an extended period of time it is better for me to use. I also like to use it if we are going somewhere that will be crowded or a lot of dogs because she feels safe inside of it and I know that she can't get stepped on or hurt.

3. Do you use it often? How (for walks, travel, etc.)?
I do use it a lot more than I ever thought I would. I keep it in my car and it comes with me on ALL vacations. If I am going to take her on a walk I want her to walk to get her exercise but I do take it with me just in case she gets tired. It also helps to have the cup holders and the basket underneath to carry water, treats, leash, and whatever else. I say that besides her car seat, the stroller was one of the top two best investments that I made for her.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Jan 24 2010, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876950


> 1. Do you have a stroller? Which one?
> Yes. I got it off of Ebay. It's THIS ONE
> 
> 2. What are your favorite features? Why?
> ...


I second almost everything she said!


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a stroller and absolutely love it. So does Biscuit. He sits in there just as proud as he can be and he never tries to get out. I've taken him to busy family get-togethers and yes, they laugh at me but I don't care. I also used to go to a tourist spot to demonstrate spinning and knitting and always took Biscuit with me in his stroller. He was as proud as he could be in it and everyone stopped to talk to him and comment on how cute he was in it.

Get it, you'll love it. YOu can get one that comes off the wheels and can be used as a carry-on bag as well as a stroller.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (heartmadeforyou @ Jan 24 2010, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876891


> So... here are my questions:
> 
> 1. Do you have a stroller? Which one?
> 
> ...


I actually have two doggie strollers :blush: A large one that I can put all three malts in and it has three wheels large wheels. The dogs are completely zippered in and safe. The larger wheels makes it easy to push on grass, dirt, etc....and it's a smoother ride. The other one is quite small (just for Ava) and the actual place that you put the dog is a carrier that comes off the frame to use as a car seat or just as a carrier.

I use my larger one every time we take a walk because Ava is too small to walk with the others. And even if I don't take Ava, I may take the stroller for longer walks so if they get tired, I just pop them into it for a ride. They're good for taking your dog to events where there are lots of people and pets, you'll feel safer with your dog tucked inside. And most strollers have places to put a water bottle, snacks, stuff you might buy, etc.

Personally, I can't imagine life without my dog stroller.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the link to the past discussion on this topic.... sorry I didn't do a search first. 

He gets alot of exercise in the house following me around (I'm on my feet in my studio when I work.) He also gets out for daily exercise even during the winter, except when we are having a blizzard or rain. As I said, he goes everywhere with me. I only let him walk in areas I know are safe for him. I use his bag when he goes undercover and I use his basket in the car and just about all the other times he is out with me. It is his "safe" place and he loves it. Also, when we are in really rural areas I worry about the hawks and owls. A lady at the apple orchard a mile from my house has lost chickens bigger than Bogie to the hawks.

Here is a picture of him in his old basket on our fall leaf tour.










He has a new one made by a friend that is the same size and he loves it. He stays in even without being tethered and has gone to yoga class and stayed in the basket the whole time. I don't trust people not to reach for him, though, and that kind of bugs me. They don't walk straight up and touch Alexandra on the head! Why should they do it to a strange dog? We do go to the farmer's market, Alexandra's sports events, the pool, long neighborhood walks, etc. I think we would do even more with a stroller and I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one.

Our local Petsmart has them on sale for $35.99 and I thought I should get one because the price seemed really good. It seems to be a local sale (not on the website) because I guess there aren't too many crazy dog ladies like me around here and they have to move the inventory.  

Thanks again for all your input, ladies!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

No one uses strollers for their dogs here - I rarely even see dogs in carriers, maybe once I've seen one.
(apart from at shows)

When I was in New York back in 2008 I saw 2 maltese in a stroller and I thought it was mad but I guess it normal over there! :biggrin:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

*1. Do you have a stroller? Which one?*


Yes, I ordered mine from http://www.justpetstrollers.com/Pet_Gear.h...CFYZx5QodJCj23A I have the Happy Trailers Pet Stroller, Mine

I did have the Pet Gear Ultra Light one from Petsmart, but ended up returning it. It ended up being only 10 dollars more or so for the one I have now. It is bigger, better features and that...so I figured it was worth the extra 10 bucks.

*2. What are your favorite features? Why?*

I liked th is one, well the color was better, its cobalt blue. It was higher up, had a higher handle...easier to walk with. It has a cup holder and tray attached to the handle. The wheels were a little sturdier. It was bigger. It says for up to 30lbs. Which I don't think is true. I had it for Andy who was 11lbs, and he didn't fit comfortable in the smaller one (up to 20lbs) which is why I got the bigger one.
Overall I felt it was just a better quality...within my price range.

*3. Do you use it often? How (for walks, travel, etc.)?*


Well, originally I got it this past May for Andy. My mom and I started walking to get in shape. And we felt bad because Andy was 14, and just couldn't keep up with our fast pace of walks. So once I discovered this I knew I wanted to get it for him. We still walked him on and off. But throughout the walk, we would put him in there and give him a break...he was so heavy to carry. So it worked out GREAT for us! I am so happy now giving what happened to him in September...that he was able to go for walks again and enjoy himself this summer. The neighbors laughed, some "awwwed" we just explained he was older (and at the time we thought he was getting arthritis with his episodes), so everyone understoood. 


But actually now I've already put Nelson in it. I moved it upstairs, and had him in it the one day when I was getting ready to go out. I didn't want to lock him in his crate yet, so he just watched me get ready from the saftey of the stroller hahaha. I think they are wonderful inventions...and I wish I had thought of it...because I actually used to push Andy around in a REAL baby stroller when he was a puppy, like 15 years ago...I could be rich!!!! :smmadder:


----------



## Chris Allen (Jan 8, 2010)

QUOTE (heartmadeforyou @ Jan 24 2010, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876891


> What are your thought on dog strollers?[/B]


Uhmmm.......NO. That pretty much sums it up for me. I'll leave my personal opinions out of it, and just say that you would be VERY out of place around here putting your dog in a stroller.


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

QUOTE (Chris Allen @ Jan 26 2010, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877715


> QUOTE (heartmadeforyou @ Jan 24 2010, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876891





> What are your thought on dog strollers?[/B]


Uhmmm.......NO. That pretty much sums it up for me. I'll leave my personal opinions out of it, and just say that you would be VERY out of place around here putting your dog in a stroller.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have never seen a dog in a stroller where I lived in SC before either but once I got mine I loved it and didn't care if anyone laughed at it or thought it was out of place. It is in place if you walk your dog in the hills where I lived. Biscuit always rode down the road and got out to walk home. It was 1.5 miles each way. my friend who walked with me put her little dog in it for the ride home. Now that I live in a city instead of the mountains, Biscuit goes to the park most of the time and can go 2 miles. I've never used the strolller but there were a couple times when he got cold or just decided he didn't want to walk any further and I had to carry him home, I often consider taking the stroller with us for those times but so far I haven't.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Chloe weighs 3 lbs 1 oz so I carry her around in this.....










A stroller would be 100X heavier than she is so it would be too much of a hassle for me.

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cute Chloe @ Jan 26 2010, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877741


> Chloe weighs 3 lbs 1 oz so I carry her around in this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you carry a purse with you when you have that? Just curious. I know, I have to carry Gigi's <strike>baby</strike> dog bag with, my cam/phone/keys/ect.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I have the Happy Trails from PetSmart. I love it! Josey loves to ride in it when we take walks. Mandy prefers to walk, but, when she gets tired, she stops and stands next to it and rides with Josey. Cody doesn't care to ride in it, but, he will when he gets tired, too. They all three fit comfortably in it. I like to walk anywhere from 3 to 5 miles daily, weather permitting, so, it's not realistic for the small fluffs to be able to walk that far. Plus, this is safer when we go to public events. I put a pillow in the stroller too, so, it's more comfy and Josey can sit up higher and see out.

Here's Josey while we were at the park....always the little chatter box.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

here is the model we have

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pet-Gear-Happy-Trails-...=item1c0d025fa8

Here are Mimi and Emma in it

[attachment=61222:stroller.jpg]

This stroller has served me wellBut I want a sturdier one with a bigger compartment that can accommodate more doggies, I think maybe either a tandem, twin or 1 big compartment with the BIG all terrain wheels

Like maybe one of these
http://cgi.ebay.com/Expedition-Pet-Gear-st...=item563925b397

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Pink-Double-Deck-P...=item3c9a66dd34

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Red-Detachable-Twi...em3ca99616c8and contain and also

Strollers protect, contain and provide a sleeping place to retreat to as well as let me take them places that otherwise would be difficult. I love ours and occasionall Emma will be on a leash and Mimi will be safely inside the stroller on her satin slip covered pad. We even take it to Dog training classes.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I love the idea of strollers. For human babies. 
But to each her own, of course!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (almitra @ Jan 27 2010, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878042


> I love the idea of strollers. For human babies.
> But to each her own, of course! [/B]


Human babies, furbabies.... there's a difference?? :shocked: LOL
Ooops...I forgot! Furbabies are quieter.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Well I decided to pass on the one at Petsmart because it didn't have mesh all around. I would hate for Bogie to feel like he is baking during our hot iowa summers!

I'm looking at these two. I can't decide on this three wheel or this four wheel model. Is this the same one as your pink one, Emmas Mommy? I really like the regular tires on the three wheeler because it would be easier to push (and for him to ride in) than the four wheeler when we are at ball games. I've read, though, that the three wheelers can by tipsy. Either way, I want the black and red one because those are Alexandra's school colors (Elementary through HS) and he already goes to the school for events and library visits.

I fully understand those of you who can't imagine pushing around a furbaby. If you had asked me a year ago if I would be contemplating this purchase I would have laughed... 
Yes we use his basket and bag quite often when we are out, but I need my hands free sometimes and don't want to carry the bag when we are going on long walks. Also, I have my hands full keeping up with my 6-year-old and trying to keep people from being inappropriate with touching Bogie in crowds. 

In my small town there are signs posted that city ordinance says dogs can't be within 100 yards of park pavilions, the pool, or ball fields. We got by with the basket last year, but I think the enclosed stroller would be a better solution. We spend a TON of time outside when the weather is decent (makes up for our harsh winters) and I'm NOT going to leave him behind when we are outside. I would be willing to defend myself to the city council if anyone complains about the crazy dog lady with the very well contained 4.5lb "vicious" guard maltese who never barks. What can I say... I'm letting my freak flag fly! :wacko1:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (heartmadeforyou @ Jan 28 2010, 01:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878235


> Well I decided to pass on the one at Petsmart because it didn't have mesh all around. I would hate for Bogie to feel like he is baking during our hot iowa summers!
> 
> I'm looking at these two. I can't decide on this three wheel or this four wheel model. Is this the same one as your pink one, Emmas Mommy? I really like the regular tires on the three wheeler because it would be easier to push (and for him to ride in) than the four wheeler when we are at ball games. I've read, though, that the three wheelers can by tipsy. Either way, I want the black and red one because those are Alexandra's school colors (Elementary through HS) and he already goes to the school for events and library visits.
> 
> ...



You go girl !


----------

